# snacks after sport



## delb t (Mar 10, 2015)

Just pondering on the walking thread...........do people usually have a small  snack after exercise?  eg footy- even if they have reduced for the exercise beforehand  and had lucozade sport during didn't want to quiz H on our visit but noticed the mini coke supplies has diminished!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2015)

I like to have a Belvita biscuit after a run - 8.5g carbs, doesn't spike my levels, but seems to soften any drop in levels nicely. Coke would probably be too fast-acting for me, and shoot my levels up.


----------



## delb t (Mar 10, 2015)

No I was thinking may be he had been dipping low later after the footy- hence the disappearing coke cans


----------

